# Hellraiser: Revelations (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Courtesy of STYD -

_Sources within Clive Barker's camp have informed us of new Hellraiser (!) film that's rapidly going into production.

Details are scarce at the moment, but the film is called Hellraiser: Revelations and is based on a script by Gary Tunnicliffe. Victor Garcia is sitting in the director's seat._

What's also interesting is that they claim this is not the long-rumored but seemingly stalled remake, but rather another "stand alone" film.

Thoughts?

http://shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16239


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap JT, that's awesome. Back in the 90's I had a full Pinhead mask made for me by a local artist. I mounted my own metal pins. I made the rest of the costume which wasn't the same as the character but still cool. I used it for a haunted hayride that year. I sweated my ass off in that mask but received lots of compliments. I love those Cenobite characters.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Doug Bradley - who has portrayed Pinhead in eight flicks - has officially declined to reprise the role in this new film.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16254

Hey, Hollywood - I'm available.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

Why? He's the ONLY person capable of playing Pinhead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he was afraid of being typecast after eight films


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Why? He's the ONLY person capable of playing Pinhead.


Untrue. Hugo Weaving's name was dropped once as a possible replacement for Doug Bradley. Weaving would be perfect for the role.

I'm totally down with a stand alone film. If a remake can be avoided, do so at all costs.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think they need to go and bring up pin head. One character that always comes up is the funky homeless dude that will always say what is your pleasure. He is also the one that comes and get the cube when they are finished. I think they need to have the series talk about him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Doug Bradley speaks

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39...doug-bradley-speaks-out-will-not-be-returning


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Early synopsis and character breakdown for the new film:

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39332/early-synopsis-and-character-breakdown-hellraiser-revelations


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*shrugs* Oh, well. Guess we'll see what we'll see. So far, I am not digging on it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah bruddah I agree especially based on this:

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16381


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Meet your new Pinhead.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39871/hellraiser-revelations-finds-its-pinhead


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dimension has signed Patrick Lussier and Todd Farmer for this project.

Sigh.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16954


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Ugh, not sure how I feel about this.

I am looking forward to the remake as it is supposed to be a closer adaptation of the novella. An androgynous pinhead with jeweled hat pins instead of nails! Sounds cool to me.


----------

